#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  is gk publications a good book to refer for gate ece 2015?

## pat.abh

is gk publications a good book to refer for gate ece 2015?or any other books to refer to.





  Similar Threads: Best book to refer Organic Chemistry Please refer a book GATE Engineering mathematics book needed. (Any publisher. Made Easy , RK Kanodia or whichever is good) Best Book for GATE preparation and Good basic concepts for Each Subject Good book for manufacturing technology for gate & ies

----------


## amos.0119

obviously. books by Gk publications are one of the most recommended books for gate preparation.

----------


## kammo69

yup, but for ece there is lots of mistakes in the book

----------


## msajaa

Yes,you can use GK gate paper book and don't believe the answers. For understanding some small concepts you may refer standard textbooks of the subject.
While preparing for Gate, it is important that you solve as many questions as possible, for that you may need 20 years Gate question or may be any good test series.

----------


## reloc8it

there are many books that you can choose and use. best that you buy those new edition..    :O:

----------

